# Gamo air rifle



## guzzo (May 4, 2011)

Does anybody out ther have a gamo air gun?


----------



## ezekiel86 (May 4, 2011)

BSA here ...


----------



## Banjo (May 4, 2011)

Looking at getting an air rifle, Gamo seem to be a good choice maybe.


----------



## PhilK (May 4, 2011)

Have been thinking about the gamo whisperx or whatever that one is called... it seems not too bad for the price


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (May 4, 2011)

Hey Guzzo, 

I've got a Gamo CFX .177 only really use for cane toads and camp fire beer cans. When I get back to civilisation I want add a scope and torch.


----------



## SteveNT (May 4, 2011)

chilli-mudcrab said:


> Hey Guzzo,
> 
> I've got a Gamo CFX .177 only really use for cane toads and camp fire beer cans. When I get back to civilisation I want add a scope and torch.



for what?


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (May 5, 2011)

for better accuracy, specially at night for hunting and cos it would look good. The open sights on my CFX are just awful need constant adjusting as even the recoil seems to throw it out


----------



## guzzo (May 5, 2011)

Oh sorry guys I had forgot about this thread.......For the Gamo owners you can get a trigger that just slips in and replaces the existing trigger....I found it on an American Airgun site and it costs about $30. Makes a huge difference to accuracy. Also I found another site that makes springs and seals etc cost about $24. I found this out because my main spring broke and it was going to cost more than the gun was worth....did some reasearch and did it myself for under $70 for new spring and trigger. I was so happy I bought 3 spare springs...thing is the spring I replaced has lasted over 6 years without a loss in power. I have a Chronograph and it spits out pellets at a consistant 850fps with an 8.2 grain lead pellet....bit over 12 flbs energy. 

I did up my father in laws Shadow 100 and we were dropping rabbits out to 40 meters.

Gamo and others advertise 1000fps and faster but that is with a special light pellet (5grains) that is usless and when you test them with a chrony with led pellets they usually are no where near the advertised speed.

The CFX and shadow 1000 and hunter 440 all use the same spring and seals too. Worth the effort. Anyone interested PM me and i will send you the link.


----------



## moosenoose (May 5, 2011)

I wanted to get one of those insane FX Royale air guns. They seem pretty full-on...but then so is the price at $1800


----------



## guzzo (May 5, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> I wanted to get one of those insane FX Royale air guns. They seem pretty full-on...but then so is the price at $1800



Boy oh boy would I like one too.....look great.....but then......I could get a pretty nice pair of snakes for $1800....it would be a hard decision to make that my lack of a spare $1800 has decided for me hahah


----------



## Elapidae1 (May 5, 2011)

Anyone diesel their air rifles?


----------



## Radar (May 5, 2011)

As in, have the petroleum lube diesel?

I've got a crosman 1077 semi auto, has a 12 round rotary clip and runs on CO2 canisters. It's not really powerful enough to hunt with, can take rabbits out to 15m with headshots, but is great fun for shredding targets and introducing new shooters/girls to shooting without any troubles. The way I figure it, I've got two .22's for longer range small game hunting, lol.


----------



## bigfella77 (May 5, 2011)

Would like to get a sluggy and teach my boy how to shoot. Might start him on a centerfire like his dad.haha


----------



## Elapidae1 (May 5, 2011)

Dunno if it works with all types of air rifle but putting a drop of oil into the hollow of the pellet just before closing the barrel on a break barrel rifle can give it a bit of extra wallop. I think we were just using sewing machine oil, it didn't work everytime as you have to take the shot before the oil escapes.


----------



## apprenticegnome (May 5, 2011)

Not sure what the seals are made of in todays air rifles but if they still use leather or similar materials the oil deterioates the seal so I was informed many years ago by a reputable gun shop. You have to assume that every now and then at least some oil will make its way back into the piston.


----------



## Elapidae1 (May 5, 2011)

Yes it is not very good for your gun but a bit of fun every now and again


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 6, 2011)

Check the Mini Gun Air rifle !!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5F4tuEI7uo


----------



## guzzo (May 6, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> View attachment 198819
> Check the Mini Gun Air rifle !!!! YouTube - BB Minigun shooting out old windows
> 
> View attachment 198818


 
Now that would keep law and order in my rat colony........


----------



## GreatSnakes (May 6, 2011)

do you need a licence for an air rifle in VIC ?


----------



## bigfella77 (May 6, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> View attachment 198819
> Check the Mini Gun Air rifle !!!! YouTube - BB Minigun shooting out old windows
> 
> View attachment 198818



Imagine the neighbourhood kids hunting cats through subdivisions with that beast.


----------

